# NEW YEARS DAY 2013 GET TOGETHER AT HARBOR PARK



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

GET THOSE RIDES SHINED UP AND LET'S BRING IN THE NEW YEAR THE RIGHT WAY IN STYLE SURROUNDED BY OUR LOWRIDER FAMILIES AND FRIENDS. COME ON DOWN FOR A DAY AT THE PARK, BRING THE FAMILY AND THE BBQ'S AND HAVE A GREAT TIME TILL THE SUN GOES DOWN!:h5::run:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

*ONCE AGAIN WE ARE GETTING RID OF ANOTHER YEAR AND WELCOMING YET ANOTHER GREAT NEW YEAR ,LETS DO IT.:thumbsup:*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

BIG LOUU said:


> BACK TO THE TOP


:thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

oh yeah!!!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BACK TO THE TOP!!!:yes:


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

*BUMP BUMP TTT :thumbsup:*


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT :wave:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

BUMP!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

LET'S KEEP IT ON THE TOP IT WILL BE A GREAT DAY:yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

VEINStheONE said:


> :thumbsup:


WHATS UP ROGER:wave: HOW YOU BEEN?


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

h82looooz said:


> BUMP!


THANK'S FOR THE BUMP:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

T T T


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


hell razer said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


FERNANDOZ said:


> TTT


----------



## cha cho (Aug 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


cha cho said:


> TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Vix54Chevy said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump bump


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

traffictowing said:


> Bump bump


THANKS FOR THE BUMP BIG DOG NICE SEEING YOU EARLIER TODAY


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

MORNING BUMP!!!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> GET THOSE RIDES SHINED UP AND LET'S BRING IN THE NEW YEAR THE RIGHT WAY IN STYLE SURROUNDED BY OUR LOWRIDER FAMILIES AND FRIENDS. COME ON DOWN FOR A DAY AT THE PARK, BRING THE FAMILY AND THE BBQ'S AND HAVE A GREAT TIME TILL THE SUN GOES DOWN!:h5::run:


*:werd: IT'S GOIN' DOWN:boink:*


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

orojoh11 said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:run::run::run:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

FERNANDOZ said:


> :run::run::run:


TE VAS A ENBORRACHAR TANTA BUELTA


----------



## papi310 (Jun 3, 2011)

*TO THE TOP....:h5:*


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

MORNING BUMP!!! STREETSTYLE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## Smok1e420 (Oct 19, 2010)

:420:..TTMFT


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

RIGHT BACK TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTMFT


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP BUMP !!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:run:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!:wave:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!:wave:


:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!:wave:


BUENOS DIYASSSSSSN


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Morning BUMP!!!!
Harbor park will be the spot!!!!!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BUMP....BUMP.......BUMP


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> Morning BUMP!!!!
> Harbor park will be the spot!!!!!


:yes:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

LET'S KEEP THIS AT THE TOP!!


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

*BACK TO THE TOP :thumbsup:*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> LET'S KEEP THIS AT THE TOP!!


EYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


whats up cholo:wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

PARRIVA OTRA VEZ.:yes:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT:boink:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

TRACK LIFE WILL BE THERE ALSO .:thumbsup:


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes we will be there!


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

*BUMP TTT*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

R53chev said:


> Yes we will be there!


:thumbsup:


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cha cho (Aug 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES DOING HARBOR PARK!!!!!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BIGJ77MC said:


> TTT FOR THE HOMIES DOING HARBOR PARK!!!!!



THANKS FOR THE BUMP!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> TTT FOR THE HOMIES DOING HARBOR PARK!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

cha cho said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> THANKS FOR THE BUMP!:thumbsup:



No prob. I know its gna be a good one. Im gna be at the IELA new years picnic. Just wanted to say hope u guys have a huge turn out. No reason we all cant have great new years days right


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> GET THOSE RIDES SHINED UP AND LET'S BRING IN THE NEW YEAR THE RIGHT WAY IN STYLE SURROUNDED BY OUR LOWRIDER FAMILIES AND FRIENDS. COME ON DOWN FOR A DAY AT THE PARK, BRING THE FAMILY AND THE BBQ'S AND HAVE A GREAT TIME TILL THE SUN GOES DOWN!:h5::run:


​You can count The Westside Familia In!

YOU CAN COUNT THE WESTSIDE FAMILIA IN!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

westside66 said:


> ​You can count The Westside Familia In!
> 
> YOU CAN COUNT THE WESTSIDE FAMILIA IN!
> :thumbsup:


 SEE YOU THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> No prob. I know its gna be a good one. Im gna be at the IELA new years picnic. Just wanted to say hope u guys have a huge turn out. No reason we all cant have great new years days right


THAT'S RIGHT:thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

RIGHT BACK TO THE TOP!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*TOP*


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

OTRA VES PA ARRIBA


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BACK T T T!!:rimshot:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BBQ BBQ....TTMFT!!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> BACK T T T!!:rimshot:


 What up Brotha!!! TTMFT .....


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:run::run:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

THANKSGIVING BUMP .....


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

traffictowing said:


> THANKSGIVING BUMP .....


:thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT ....


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP ​


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BLACK FRIDAY BUMP :thumbsup:


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

orojoh11 said:


> TTT


:yes:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BACK TTT:yes:


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

MORNING BUMP!!!!!


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> OTRA VES PA ARRIBA


x2


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BACK TTT:rimshot:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTMFT!!!!!!


:h5:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

MORNING BUMP!!!:boink:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*TO THE TOP FOR HARBOR PARK. 
THERE'S NO OTHER PLACE I'D RATHER BE ON NEW YEARS DAY.*:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

FERNANDOZ said:


> *TO THE TOP FOR HARBOR PARK.
> THERE'S NO OTHER PLACE I'D RATHER BE ON NEW YEARS DAY.*:thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

FERNANDOZ said:


> *TO THE TOP FOR HARBOR PARK.
> THERE'S NO OTHER PLACE I'D RATHER BE ON NEW YEARS DAY.*:thumbsup:





THAT'S RIGHT:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## Smok1e420 (Oct 19, 2010)

:420:...Lunch Time Bump!!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Smok1e420 said:


> :420:...Lunch Time Bump!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bump for harbor park


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Bump for harbor park


:thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

RIGHT BACK UP TO THE TOP!!!:h5:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT:twak:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:run:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> :run:


X2!


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

BIG LOUU said:


>


TO THE TOP FOR THE SOUTHBOUND HOMIES


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

WESTBOUND93 said:


> TO THE TOP FOR THE SOUTHBOUND HOMIES


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP​


----------



## Smok1e420 (Oct 19, 2010)

:420:


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

LBDANNY1964 said:


> BACK TO THE TOP


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

MORNING BUMP!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:machinegun:


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

Bump bump ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

TRU BLU 77 said:


> Bump bump ttt


:yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP SEE YOU ALL THERE:run:​


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BACK UP TOP OF!!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

FERNANDOZ said:


> BACK TO THE TOP


:yes:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


:h5:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

​MIDNIGHT BUMP!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

westside66 said:


> ​MIDNIGHT BUMP!


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> TTMFT


:thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

JUST A FEW MORE WEEKS TO GO!!!:run::rimshot::naughty::drama::yes:


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> JUST A FEW MORE WEEKS TO GO!!!:run::rimshot::naughty::drama::yes:




T
T
T


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

T T T


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> JUST A FEW MORE WEEKS TO GO!!!:run::rimshot::naughty::drama::yes:


:yes::run::run::run:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:BACK TO THE TOP:ninja::run::h5:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> :thumbsup:BACK TO THE TOP:ninja::run::h5:


:yes:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTMFT


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

hell razer said:


> TTMFT
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

MORNING BUMP!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


StreetStyleL.A said:


> MORNING BUMP!!!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*TO THE TOP FOR MY SOUTHBOUND BROTHERS AND HARBOR PARK!
CAN'T WAIT FOR NEW YEARS! Y LOS BALASOS PARA ARRIBA.*:machinegun:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

FERNANDOZ said:


> *TO THE TOP FOR MY SOUTHBOUND BROTHERS AND HARBOR PARK!
> CAN'T WAIT FOR NEW YEARS! Y LOS BALASOS PARA ARRIBA.*:machinegun:




EEYYYY!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

FERNANDOZ said:


> *TO THE TOP FOR MY SOUTHBOUND BROTHERS AND HARBOR PARK!
> CAN'T WAIT FOR NEW YEARS! Y LOS BALASOS PARA ARRIBA.*:machinegun:


:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BACK T T T!!:run:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK T T T!!:run:​


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

FERNANDOZ said:


>





:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

MORNING BUMP!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP:biggrin:​


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

TRACK LIFE CC 1st Annual toy Drive Saturday December 15,2012 Stevens burger. 291w Victoria St garden Ca 10:00am-4:00pm bring an unwrapped toy for a child in need Santa clause will be on sit


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

R53chev said:


> TRACK LIFE CC 1st Annual toy Drive Saturday December 15,2012 Stevens burger. 291w Victoria St garden Ca 10:00am-4:00pm bring an unwrapped toy for a child in need Santa clause will be on sit


:thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:drama::run:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*BACK TO THE TOP FOR THE PARK!*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP:biggrin:​


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bump bump bump to the top


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP:biggrin:​


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BACK UP TOP!!!:yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> BACK UP TOP!!!:yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> :drama::run:


Bump


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Bump


:yes:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

TTT for Harbor park!!!! Make sure u guys post pics. Im sure it will be crackin'


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

six 2 said:


> THANKS FOR THE BUMP.


NICE:dunno::roflmao:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP:biggrin: :thumbsup:​


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

STEADY UP TOP!!!!!:yes:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

six 2 said:


>



:dunno::dunno:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BACK TO THE TOP AGAIN!!!!:boink:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

six 2 said:


>


THANKS FOR THE BUMP:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

AT HARBOR PARK IT'S YES HOPPING, YES ALCOHOL AND CHOLO ATTIRE IS PRETTY MUCH THE NORM...

CAN'T WAIT! WHO BRINGING THE MUSICOS??


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BIGJ77MC said:


> TTT for Harbor park!!!! Make sure u guys post pics. Im sure it will be crackin'


I'LL DO MY BEST TO GET SOME GOOD PICS! USUALLY I HAVE A LITTLE TOO MUCH FUN TO REMEMBER TO TAKE PHOTOS.


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

FERNANDOZ said:


> AT HARBOR PARK IT'S YES HOPPING, YES ALCOHOL AND CHOLO ATTIRE IS PRETTY MUCH THE NORM...
> 
> CAN'T WAIT! WHO BRINGING THE MUSICOS??


AND IT'S FREEEEEE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BIG LOUU said:


> AND IT'S FREEEEEE




FREE EVENT?? NOT MANY OF THOSE NOW A DAYS.:naughty:ONLY DAYS AWAY, COME ON DOWN LET'S HAVE SOME FUN THE ONLY WAY WE KNOW HOW IN STYLE WITH ALL OUR FRIENDS AND FAMILIES.....CAN'T WAIT!!:rimshot:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo


WHAT'S HAPENNIN' CHOLO DJ.:wave:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> FREE EVENT?? NOT MANY OF THOSE NOW A DAYS.:naughty:ONLY DAYS AWAY, COME ON DOWN LET'S HAVE SOME FUN THE ONLY WAY WE KNOW HOW IN STYLE WITH ALL OUR FRIENDS AND FAMILIES.....CAN'T WAIT!!:rimshot:


Yeaa!!


----------



## Smok1e420 (Oct 19, 2010)

:machinegun:.....:420:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Balasos To The Top!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt for a this free new years day event like it should be we got enough to spend on in the holidays ttt homies


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt for a this free new years day event like it should be we got enough to spend on in the holidays ttt homies


:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

No entry fees and its close to home. Can't beat that with a baseball bat!


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

LOUIE 61 said:


> ttt


:thumbsup: WHATS UP LOUIE HOW YOU DOING?


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

OTRA VES BACK TO THE TOP:biggrin:​


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> OTRA VES BACK TO THE TOP:biggrin:​


BTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Absolutely Free.


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> FREE EVENT?? NOT MANY OF THOSE NOW A DAYS.:naughty:ONLY DAYS AWAY, COME ON DOWN LET'S HAVE SOME FUN THE ONLY WAY WE KNOW HOW IN STYLE WITH ALL OUR FRIENDS AND FAMILIES.....CAN'T WAIT!!:rimshot:


strictly ridin annual always free!!!! food,drinks,games,prizes,cash pay outs,trophys,kids activites,dj, etc.........etc,,, Thats how we do it!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

BIG LOUU said:


> :thumbsup: WHATS UP LOUIE HOW YOU DOING?


im good how about yourself


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

strictly ricc said:


> strictly ridin annual always free!!!! food,drinks,games,prizes,cash pay outs,trophys,kids activites,dj, etc.........etc,,, Thats how we do it!!!!!:thumbsup:


YOU HAVE GREAT PIC NICS RICK WE ALL KNOW THAT . THATS HOW I REMEMBER PIC NICS:thumbsup:


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

BIG LOUU said:


> BACK TO THE TOP


To the top


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone! 
See you on the 1st!


----------



## citylife68 (Jun 26, 2012)

*CITYLIFE CAR CLUB WILL BE PRESENT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

citylife68 said:


> *CITYLIFE CAR CLUB WILL BE PRESENT:thumbsup:*


:thumbsup:WILL SEE YOU THERE


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

To The Top


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

harborarea310 said:


> Ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE HOPE YOU ALL HAD MERRY CHRISTMAS, AND BLESSINGS TO ALL...TTT FOR NEW YEARS GETTING CLOSER AND CLOSER!!!!:rimshot::run:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup:


WHAT'S CRACKING CHUCKY?:wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

harborarea310 said:


> Ttt


WHAT'S UP BROTHA, LONG TIME NO SEE...HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...JUST DOWN THE STREET FROM YOU!!:yes:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> WHAT'S CRACKING CHUCKY?:wave:[/QUOTECHILLING AT WORK HOMIE.. WERE ARE U GUYS GOING FOR NEW YEARS HOMIE...


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Chucky-LL said:


> 68-N-I-O-U-1 said:
> 
> 
> > WHAT'S CRACKING CHUCKY?:wave:[/QUOTECHILLING AT WORK HOMIE.. WERE ARE U GUYS GOING FOR NEW YEARS HOMIE...[/
> ...


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> Chucky-LL said:
> 
> 
> > 68-N-I-O-U-1 said:
> ...


----------



## papi310 (Jun 3, 2011)

*TTT......CITYLIFE IN THE HOUSE......uffin:*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt for harbor park ain't nothing better than a free event in your area ttt homies


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

GOOD MORNING....BUMP!!!:wave:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

BIG LOUU said:


> 68-N-I-O-U-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Chucky-LL said:
> ...


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Chucky-LL said:


> BIG LOUU said:
> 
> 
> > 68-N-I-O-U-1 said:
> ...


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

68-N-I-O-U-1
Chucky-LL
 :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

LET'S KEEP THIS ONE AT THE TOP!!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> Chucky-LL said:
> 
> 
> > BIG LOUU said:
> ...


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREET STYLE CC WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> STREET STYLE CC WILL BE THERE!!!



THAT'S RIGHT!!!!:h5:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BACK TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> LET'S KEEP THIS ONE AT THE TOP!!


TOP


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> STREET STYLE CC WILL BE THERE!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo



HEY WHAT'S HAPPENING MIKE??:wave:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

TMFT...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BACK TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BACK TO THE TOP AGAIN!!!!:naughty:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*:thumbsup::ninja:TTT*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> BIG LOUU said:
> 
> 
> > 68-N-I-O-U-1 said:
> ...


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo


WHATS UP CHOLO:wave:


----------



## Freakytales84lolowscc (Oct 3, 2012)

LolowsCC will be at Harbor Park!!! Bringing in 2013!!!!!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

We just finish having the meeting at my house we decide this year we are going to harbor park the homies don't feel like waking up all early this year and the homies want to chill with millenium and forever clowning and southbound and the rest of the homies that are going to be out there.see u guys on New Years lets have a good time all of us united lolows 818


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Looks like u guys are gna do it big over in the Harbor area!!! Good to see ur getting a lot of riders rollin thru post up pics. We gonna try to hold it down in the IE its our 2nd annual so just like u guys making it a TRADITION we plan on doin the same!!! Happy New Year to u all!!!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Tmft


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

Morning BUMP!!!!!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Chucky-LL said:


> We just finish having the meeting at my house we decide this year we are going to harbor park the homies don't feel like waking up all early this year and the homies want to chill with millenium and forever clowning and southbound and the rest of the homies that are going to be out there.see u guys on New Years lets have a good time all of us united lolows 818



THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT LOLOWS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...SEE YOU GUYS THERE!!! :h5:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Looks like u guys are gna do it big over in the Harbor area!!! Good to see ur getting a lot of riders rollin thru post up pics. We gonna try to hold it down in the IE its our 2nd annual so just like u guys making it a TRADITION we plan on doin the same!!! Happy New Year to u all!!!



YOU GOT IT BIG J WE WILL SNAP AS MANY PICS AS WE CAN AND POST THEM UP....YOU GUYS DO YOUR THING OUT THERE AND BE SAFE ALSO!!:thumbsupOST PICS AS WELL...:yes:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

COME ON EVERYONE HELP ME OUT HERE WITH SOME RAIN DANCING SO THE RAIN GOES AWAY BY THE WEEKEND AT LEAST!!hno::run::worship::inout:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> COME ON EVERYONE HELP ME OUT HERE WITH SOME RAIN DANCING SO THE RAIN GOES AWAY BY THE WEEKEND AT LEAST!!hno::run::worship::inout:


AI TA


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

NO SALIO
View attachment INDIAN.bmp


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

NO RAIN NO RAIN NO RAIN NO RAIN


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT FOR THE HXA....


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

BIG LOUU said:


> NO RAIN NO RAIN NO RAIN NO RAIN
> View attachment 587233


 lol


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> YOU GOT IT BIG J WE WILL SNAP AS MANY PICS AS WE CAN AND POST THEM UP....YOU GUYS DO YOUR THING OUT THERE AND BE SAFE ALSO!!:thumbsupOST PICS AS WELL...:yes:


U GOT IT 68 IM CHARGIN UP THE CAMERA NOW!!!! DAMN!!! BETWEEN THE HARBOR PARK AND THE IELA THERES GONNA BE A LOT OF CLEAN RIDES IM THINKIN OVER 1000 BETWEEN THE 2 LOCATIONS. KINDA WISH I COULD BE IN 2 PLACES AT ONCE LOL!!! STAY UP HOMIE AND ILL PM U WHEN PICS ARE POSTED


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> U GOT IT 68 IM CHARGIN UP THE CAMERA NOW!!!! DAMN!!! BETWEEN THE HARBOR PARK AND THE IELA THERES GONNA BE A LOT OF CLEAN RIDES IM THINKIN OVER 1000 BETWEEN THE 2 LOCATIONS. KINDA WISH I COULD BE IN 2 PLACES AT ONCE LOL!!! STAY UP HOMIE AND ILL PM U WHEN PICS ARE POSTED


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

We should all rool together after harbor part to Crenshaw


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


>


 qvo


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:IS IT NEW YEARS YET?:run:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> COME ON EVERYONE HELP ME OUT HERE WITH SOME RAIN DANCING SO THE RAIN GOES AWAY BY THE WEEKEND AT LEAST!!hno::run::worship::inout:



It worked...it will not rain


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It worked...it will not rain


WHATS UP CHOLO ARE GOING TO THIS ONE THIS YEAR?


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

BIG LOUU said:


> YOU HAVE GREAT PIC NICS RICK WE ALL KNOW THAT . THATS HOW I REMEMBER PIC NICS:thumbsup:


Wud up bigg Louu.........Southbound Homies TTT.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Lolows cc is ready to hit harbor park


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

*TTT FOR HARBOR PARK :thumbsup:*


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

2 more days ... To the top


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

strictly ricc said:


> Wud up bigg Louu.........Southbound Homies TTT.......:thumbsup:


WHAT UP RICK:thumbsup:


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

One more day ... TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

​1 more day...tmft


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> ​1 more day...tmft


:yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

LBDANNY1964 said:


> One more day ... TTT


:yes:


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

happy new years lou . what time r u going to [email protected] the park?


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREET STYLE WILL BE THERE AROUND 10am ..


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Happy New Years lolows will be at harbor park at 9:30


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

It was a good day n had fun .good turn out


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

LBDANNY1964 said:


> It was a good day n had fun .good turn out


:thumbsup:


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

*TRACK LIFE CC *:roflmao:_had a great time_


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

THANK'S CARLOS AND TRACK LIFE WE HAD A GREAT TIME 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Brown ale 68 (Oct 3, 2011)

Orale Big lou. You konw how we do last man standing. OUR STYLE LA HAD A BLAST. THANKS FOR THE SHOTS.


----------



## citylife68 (Jun 26, 2012)

CITYLIFE CAR CLUB HAD A GOOD TIME,THANKS SOUTHBOUND


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ANY PICS? :yes::thumbsup::wave:uffin:


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

*HAD A GREAT TIME WITH ALL THE HOMEBOYS, GREAT FOOD THANKS OUR STYLE FOR THE BOMB ASS MENUDO ,THANKING EVERYONE FOR SUCH A GREAT TURN OUT,BOMB FOOD AWESOME PEOPLE ,EVERYONE HAPPY NEW YEAR ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE IT ALREADY IS A BIG GREAT START LETS DO IT AGAIN :thumbsup:*


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

FOREVER CLOWN'N HAD A GOOD TIME!!:thumbsup: NEVER THOUGHT I'D SEE HARBOR PARK THAT PACKED!! THANK SOUTHBOUND FOR PUTTING THIS TOGETHER!! AND THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUB FAMILIES THAT SHOWED UP TODAY!!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

FERNANDOZ said:


> FOREVER CLOWN'N HAD A GOOD TIME!!:thumbsup: NEVER THOUGHT I'D SEE HARBOR PARK THAT PACKED!! THANK SOUTHBOUND FOR PUTTING THIS TOGETHER!! AND THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUB FAMILIES THAT SHOWED UP TODAY!!



THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT FERNANDO


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

Me and my FAMILY had a good time does anybody have pics my camera is trippin


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES HAD A GREAT TIME. THANKS SOUTHBOUND C.C TILL NEXT TIME ??


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

WHAT A WAY TO START OFF THE NEW YEAR WITH BANDA


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

THANKS TO ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME AND SUPPORTED US.


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 8 guests)

68-N-I-O-U-1
Smok1e420
SAUL
OMAR TRECE
mrjones_012003


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

NICE PICTURES:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice pics homies ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

LOLOWS CC HAD A GOOD TIME.. THANKS SOUTHBOUND..AND ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT WERE OUT THERE AT HARBOR PARK..


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> THANKS TO ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME AND SUPPORTED US.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

FERNANDOZ said:


> FOREVER CLOWN'N HAD A GOOD TIME!!:thumbsup: NEVER THOUGHT I'D SEE HARBOR PARK THAT PACKED!! THANK SOUTHBOUND FOR PUTTING THIS TOGETHER!! AND THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUB FAMILIES THAT SHOWED UP TODAY!![/QUOTFERNANDO U ARE A FOOL .GEE..LOL THANKS FOOL FOR THE BEER..


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> THANKS TO ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME AND SUPPORTED US.


Looks like you guys did it big out there homie!!!!!!! Nice pics Happy New Year


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Chucky-LL said:


> FERNANDOZ said:
> 
> 
> > FOREVER CLOWN'N HAD A GOOD TIME!!:thumbsup: NEVER THOUGHT I'D SEE HARBOR PARK THAT PACKED!! THANK SOUTHBOUND FOR PUTTING THIS TOGETHER!! AND THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUB FAMILIES THAT SHOWED UP TODAY!![/QUOTFERNANDO U ARE A FOOL .GEE..LOL THANKS FOOL FOR THE BEER..
> ...


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

FERNANDOZ said:


> Chucky-LL said:
> 
> 
> > *YOU LOOKED LIKE YOU NEEDED IT HOMIE HAHA!* *Good seening the LL fam out there*
> ...


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

:machinegun::thumbsup:


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:Nice pictures thanks


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

THANK'S EVERY ONE FOR GOING OUT THERE WE ALL HAD A GREAT TIME . SEE YOU NEXT YEAR.


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

The event was cool. Cya next year!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

phatboyz said:


> The event was cool. Cya next year!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_First set of pic's are up homies of :worship:"The Orlies Coca Tribute"! 

Here's your link: _http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html




























_Rest in Peace Orlie....:angel:_


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt for harbor park event good pics homies


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE, I WOULD LIKE TO ONCE AGAIN THANK EVERYBODY THAT MADE THIS EVENT POSSIBLE AND SUCH A GREAT TURNOUT...LIKE THE HOMIE FERNANDO SAID WHO WOULD'VE THOUGHT THE PARK WAS GOING TO GET PACKED FROM ENTRANCE TO EXIT...THE BANDA NORTENO WAS THE SHIT...AND THE BEST THING OF ALL (BESIDES ALL THE GOOD PEOPLES THAT WERE THERE)WAS THE BUFFET WE ALL HAD GOING ON, I MEAN WHERE ELSE ARE YOU GOING TO GO THAT YOU ARE GREETED WITH POZOLE, MENUDO, TAMALES, HOT WINGS, FRESH MADE CARNITAS, TORTAS, TACOS, BUNUELOS, AND CHAMPURRADO,CARNE ASADA, CHICKEN, HOT DOGS, BURGERS,HOT LINKS ETC.. EVERYWHERE WE STOPPED TO SAY HI TO SOMEONE....MAN JUST ONE BIG FAMILY DOING IT BIG....AND THAT IS WHAT I MEANT BY TRIP OUT ON THE ATMOSPHERE OR THE AMBIANCE IF YOU MAY, LIKE I SAID IT WAS ALL GOOD. IT WAS REALLY GOOD SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE, AND FOR THOSE WHO MADE THIS THEIR CHOICE TO COME TO THIS EVENT, YOU GUYS KNOW YOU MADE THE RIGHT DECISION...AND THANK YOU ALL AGAIN ON BEHALF OF MYSELF AND ALL MY SOUTHBOUND FAMILY, SEE YOU ALL NEW YEARS AGAIN....HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE!!! :h5::yes:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT...ONCE MORE..:run:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE, I WOULD LIKE TO ONCE AGAIN THANK EVERYBODY THAT MADE THIS EVENT POSSIBLE AND SUCH A GREAT TURNOUT...LIKE THE HOMIE FERNANDO SAID WHO WOULD'VE THOUGHT THE PARK WAS GOING TO GET PACKED FROM ENTRANCE TO EXIT...THE BANDA NORTENO WAS THE SHIT...AND THE BEST THING OF ALL (BESIDES ALL THE GOOD PEOPLES THAT WERE THERE)WAS THE BUFFET WE ALL HAD GOING ON, I MEAN WHERE ELSE ARE YOU GOING TO GO THAT YOU ARE GREETED WITH POZOLE, MENUDO, TAMALES, HOT WINGS, FRESH MADE CARNITAS, TORTAS, TACOS, BUNUELOS, AND CHAMPURRADO,CARNE ASADA, CHICKEN, HOT DOGS, BURGERS,HOT LINKS ETC.. EVERYWHERE WE STOPPED TO SAY HI TO SOMEONE....MAN JUST ONE BIG FAMILY DOING IT BIG....AND THAT IS WHAT I MEANT BY TRIP OUT ON THE ATMOSPHERE OR THE AMBIANCE IF YOU MAY, LIKE I SAID IT WAS ALL GOOD. IT WAS REALLY GOOD SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE, AND FOR THOSE WHO MADE THIS THEIR CHOICE TO COME TO THIS EVENT, YOU GUYS KNOW YOU MADE THE RIGHT DECISION...AND THANK YOU ALL AGAIN ON BEHALF OF MYSELF AND ALL MY SOUTHBOUND FAMILY, SEE YOU ALL NEW YEARS AGAIN....HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE!!! :h5::yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE, I WOULD LIKE TO ONCE AGAIN THANK EVERYBODY THAT MADE THIS EVENT POSSIBLE AND SUCH A GREAT TURNOUT...LIKE THE HOMIE FERNANDO SAID WHO WOULD'VE THOUGHT THE PARK WAS GOING TO GET PACKED FROM ENTRANCE TO EXIT...THE BANDA NORTENO WAS THE SHIT...AND THE BEST THING OF ALL (BESIDES ALL THE GOOD PEOPLES THAT WERE THERE)WAS THE BUFFET WE ALL HAD GOING ON, I MEAN WHERE ELSE ARE YOU GOING TO GO THAT YOU ARE GREETED WITH POZOLE, MENUDO, TAMALES, HOT WINGS, FRESH MADE CARNITAS, TORTAS, TACOS, BUNUELOS, AND CHAMPURRADO,CARNE ASADA, CHICKEN, HOT DOGS, BURGERS,HOT LINKS ETC.. EVERYWHERE WE STOPPED TO SAY HI TO SOMEONE....MAN JUST ONE BIG FAMILY DOING IT BIG....AND THAT IS WHAT I MEANT BY TRIP OUT ON THE ATMOSPHERE OR THE AMBIANCE IF YOU MAY, LIKE I SAID IT WAS ALL GOOD. IT WAS REALLY GOOD SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE, AND FOR THOSE WHO MADE THIS THEIR CHOICE TO COME TO THIS EVENT, YOU GUYS KNOW YOU MADE THE RIGHT DECISION...AND THANK YOU ALL AGAIN ON BEHALF OF MYSELF AND ALL MY SOUTHBOUND FAMILY, SEE YOU ALL NEW YEARS AGAIN....HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE!!! :h5::yes:


*I FORGOT ABOUT THE HOT WINGS, OUR STYLE WAS PUTTING IT DOWN:thumbsup:*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE, I WOULD LIKE TO ONCE AGAIN THANK EVERYBODY THAT MADE THIS EVENT POSSIBLE AND SUCH A GREAT TURNOUT...LIKE THE HOMIE FERNANDO SAID WHO WOULD'VE THOUGHT THE PARK WAS GOING TO GET PACKED FROM ENTRANCE TO EXIT...THE BANDA NORTENO WAS THE SHIT...AND THE BEST THING OF ALL (BESIDES ALL THE GOOD PEOPLES THAT WERE THERE)WAS THE BUFFET WE ALL HAD GOING ON, I MEAN WHERE ELSE ARE YOU GOING TO GO THAT YOU ARE GREETED WITH POZOLE, MENUDO, TAMALES, HOT WINGS, FRESH MADE CARNITAS, TORTAS, TACOS, BUNUELOS, AND CHAMPURRADO,CARNE ASADA, CHICKEN, HOT DOGS, BURGERS,HOT LINKS ETC.. EVERYWHERE WE STOPPED TO SAY HI TO SOMEONE....MAN JUST ONE BIG FAMILY DOING IT BIG....AND THAT IS WHAT I MEANT BY TRIP OUT ON THE ATMOSPHERE OR THE AMBIANCE IF YOU MAY, LIKE I SAID IT WAS ALL GOOD. IT WAS REALLY GOOD SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE, AND FOR THOSE WHO MADE THIS THEIR CHOICE TO COME TO THIS EVENT, YOU GUYS KNOW YOU MADE THE RIGHT DECISION...AND THANK YOU ALL AGAIN ON BEHALF OF MYSELF AND ALL MY SOUTHBOUND FAMILY, SEE YOU ALL NEW YEARS AGAIN....HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE!!! :h5::yes:


 YES SIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR:h5:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BACK TO THE TOP!!:boink:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> BACK TO THE TOP!!:boink:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE, I WOULD LIKE TO ONCE AGAIN THANK EVERYBODY THAT MADE THIS EVENT POSSIBLE AND SUCH A GREAT TURNOUT...LIKE THE HOMIE FERNANDO SAID WHO WOULD'VE THOUGHT THE PARK WAS GOING TO GET PACKED FROM ENTRANCE TO EXIT...THE BANDA NORTENO WAS THE SHIT...AND THE BEST THING OF ALL (BESIDES ALL THE GOOD PEOPLES THAT WERE THERE)WAS THE BUFFET WE ALL HAD GOING ON, I MEAN WHERE ELSE ARE YOU GOING TO GO THAT YOU ARE GREETED WITH POZOLE, MENUDO, TAMALES, HOT WINGS, FRESH MADE CARNITAS, TORTAS, TACOS, BUNUELOS, AND CHAMPURRADO,CARNE ASADA, CHICKEN, HOT DOGS, BURGERS,HOT LINKS ETC.. EVERYWHERE WE STOPPED TO SAY HI TO SOMEONE....MAN JUST ONE BIG FAMILY DOING IT BIG....AND THAT IS WHAT I MEANT BY TRIP OUT ON THE ATMOSPHERE OR THE AMBIANCE IF YOU MAY, LIKE I SAID IT WAS ALL GOOD. IT WAS REALLY GOOD SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE, AND FOR THOSE WHO MADE THIS THEIR CHOICE TO COME TO THIS EVENT, YOU GUYS KNOW YOU MADE THE RIGHT DECISION...AND THANK YOU ALL AGAIN ON BEHALF OF MYSELF AND ALL MY SOUTHBOUND FAMILY, SEE YOU ALL NEW YEARS AGAIN....HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE!!! :h5::yes:


Ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave::h5:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> TTT


Ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> TTT


Ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

sold lots of hammers at the park!!!thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

visionquest23 said:


> sold lots of hammers at the park!!!thanks everyone!!!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

:facepalm:


68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE, I WOULD LIKE TO ONCE AGAIN THANK EVERYBODY THAT MADE THIS EVENT POSSIBLE AND SUCH A GREAT TURNOUT...LIKE THE HOMIE FERNANDO SAID WHO WOULD'VE THOUGHT THE PARK WAS GOING TO GET PACKED FROM ENTRANCE TO EXIT...THE BANDA NORTENO WAS THE SHIT...AND THE BEST THING OF ALL (BESIDES ALL THE GOOD PEOPLES THAT WERE THERE)WAS THE BUFFET WE ALL HAD GOING ON, I MEAN WHERE ELSE ARE YOU GOING TO GO THAT YOU ARE GREETED WITH POZOLE, MENUDO, TAMALES, HOT WINGS, FRESH MADE CARNITAS, TORTAS, TACOS, BUNUELOS, AND CHAMPURRADO,CARNE ASADA, CHICKEN, HOT DOGS, BURGERS,HOT LINKS ETC.. EVERYWHERE WE STOPPED TO SAY HI TO SOMEONE....MAN JUST ONE BIG FAMILY DOING IT BIG....AND THAT IS WHAT I MEANT BY TRIP OUT ON THE ATMOSPHERE OR THE AMBIANCE IF YOU MAY, LIKE I SAID IT WAS ALL GOOD. IT WAS REALLY GOOD SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE, AND FOR THOSE WHO MADE THIS THEIR CHOICE TO COME TO THIS EVENT, YOU GUYS KNOW YOU MADE THE RIGHT DECISION...AND THANK YOU ALL AGAIN ON BEHALF OF MYSELF AND ALL MY SOUTHBOUND FAMILY, SEE YOU ALL NEW YEARS AGAIN....HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE!!! :h5::yes:[/QUOTE:facepalm:
> ok


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## papi310 (Jun 3, 2011)

*CITYLIFE...HAD A FIRME TIEMPO...GRACIAS SOUTHBOUND TIL NEXT TIME HOMIES GOOD TURNOUT...






*


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

papi310 said:


> *CITYLIFE...HAD A FIRME TIEMPO...GRACIAS SOUTHBOUND TIL NEXT TIME HOMIES GOOD TURNOUT...
> View attachment 592368
> *



IT WAS OUR PLEASURE....THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT:h5:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

papi310 said:


> *CITYLIFE...HAD A FIRME TIEMPO...GRACIAS SOUTHBOUND TIL NEXT TIME HOMIES GOOD TURNOUT...
> View attachment 592368
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

CHECK IT OUT NEXT YEAR . IT WAS FUN.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Stylistics Los Angeles had a good time


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BIG LOUU said:


> CHECK IT OUT NEXT YEAR . IT WAS FUN.



OHH YEAHH!!:yes:



Robert =woody65= said:


> Stylistics Los Angeles had a good time


THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT!:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> CHECK IT OUT NEXT YEAR . IT WAS FUN.


*Big Lou already putting out there for next year!!:thumbsup: I'm ready to go!!:roflmao:*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:yes::run:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------

